# SHANTOU | Mingyuan Square | 247m | 50 fl | 205m | 42 fl | 195m | 46 fl | U/C



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

I hope this is the first time I made a thread without having any errors in the title... 🙃 (I am sorry mods) 
posted on gaoloumi by 王皮 















progress from 14th January 2021


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @kanye, @A Chicagoan, please, updates


----------



## PG Chen (Nov 13, 2020)

new picture


----------



## PG Chen (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## PG Chen (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## PG Chen (Nov 13, 2020)

The price of the apartment in this project is 35000 yuan per square meter, about three times the local average price🤣


----------



## PG Chen (Nov 13, 2020)

The developer is an enterprise in Shanghai and its boss is from Shantou. The developer is committed to building artistic architecture


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am disappointed to see the main tower didn't start yet 😭


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @kanye, @Munwon, please, updates


----------



## PG Chen (Nov 13, 2020)

New picture


----------



## PG Chen (Nov 13, 2020)

2022.5


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Nice pic but source please.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kenamour, @A Chicagoan, @zwamborn, @ed500, @PG Chen please, updates


----------

